# حان الوقت لكى تعرف كل شئ عن كل أجزاء سيارتك(الجزء الأول)(الجزء الثاني)



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (6 سبتمبر 2007)

فى هذا البرنامج الصغير ستتعلم الكثير جدا جدا جدا عن سيارتك:1: 
الرابط : http://rapidshare.com/files/53851059/auto.rar
كلمه السر لفتح الملف : softarchive.net/user/the_hellish_mind 
و انتظروا الجزء الثانى


ملحوظه: هذا الجزء مستقل بذاته ولا تحتاج للجزء الثانى لتشغيله


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا علي الموضوع
شكرا


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (6 سبتمبر 2007)

نلريد بعد اذنك ملفات لصيانة السيالرات الالمانية كالمرسيدس


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

كلمه المرور لا تعمل 
ايه الحاصل ولا انا كتبتها غلط
ممكن تورتينا ايه الحاصل


----------



## غسان التكريتي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخي ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الرابط أنا لسه متأكد منه فضلا راجع الرابط

الباسورد: "softarchive.net/user/the_hellish_mind" ما بين علامتى التنصيص

و شكرا للجميع


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*كما وعدناكم الجزء الثانى من "حان الوقت لكى تعرف كل شئ عن كل أجزاء سيارتك"*

هذا هو الجزء الثانى و أتمنى أن يحوذ رضاكم

اللينك :http://rapidshare.com/files/53907875/Auto2.rar
الباسورد:softarchive.net/user/the_hellish_mind


:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: 
لا تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## محمود222 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

:55: كلمة السر غير صحيحة


----------



## محمود222 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

:73: :68:
كلمة المروووور لاتعمل فى الجزئين حتى بوضع علامتى التنصيص
:11:


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (7 سبتمبر 2007)

والله العظيم الباسورد صح خدها من الصفحه كوبى و بست
و لو مفتحش يبقى نزل نسخه احدث من برنامج الضغط Winrar


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (7 سبتمبر 2007)

والله العظيم الباسورد صح خدها من الصفحه كوبى و بست
و لو مفتحش يبقى نزل نسخه احدث من برنامج الضغط Winrar

أنا لسه مجربها بنفسى


----------



## botrika (7 سبتمبر 2007)

la2 elbas sa7 ana nzlt elgoz2 el2wl we tamam bs elgoz2 eltany fe moshkla fe el rapidshair nafso we shoooooooookrn ya bens:14: :12: :78: :1: :2:


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لاخي علي مجهوداته ومشاركاته الرائعه
ونرجو منه البعد عن تحميل الملفات عن الرابيد شير
ولتسهيل التحميل علي الاعضاء
ورابط الجزء الاول بدون باسوورد
من هنا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2pziljtyztg


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (8 سبتمبر 2007)

أخى الكريم ليس من حقك التعديل على مشاركتى من دون أخذ اذنى فهذا أبسط حقوقى و أبسط درجات الذوق. و شكرا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

the_hellish_mind قال:


> أخى الكريم ليس من حقك التعديل على مشاركتى من دون أخذ اذنى فهذا أبسط حقوقى و أبسط درجات الذوق. و شكرا






السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اعتذر لك اخي جل الاعتذار انا بحق قمت بتعديل مشاركاتك بدون وجه حق
للكن اتعتقد ان بهذا التعديل قد ضررت احد ما بل نفعت باذن الله 
وان كان هناك من جائه الضرر ولحق به فهو انت

اولا اخي البرامج التي تقوم بوضعها قديمه جدا للاسف وارددت ان اصحح اخطائك برفعك الملفات 
علي موقع عنيد مثل الرابيد شير

اخي ملفاتك علي الرابيد سوف تحذف ان لم تحمل لمده 10 ايام الا اذا كان حسابك بريميم

ثانيا ان كنت تريد ان تستفيد من النقاط التي تحصل عليها من تحميل الملفات بالرابيد للحصول علي بريميم فتراجع افضل 

واستعن بالله لكي تفيد الجميع 


والله من وراء القصد


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مره اخرى اقول ليس من حق احد التعديل على مشاركتى من دون اذنى هذا أبسط حق لى كان لابد أن تأخذ اذنى قبل ان تعدل فى المشاركه.

البرنامج قديم لكنه مفيد و بسيط

البرنامج حجمه بسيط جدا لا يتعدى5 ميجا فهو بهذا لا يشكل مشكله كبرى.

أخيرا لا أرى أنى تجاوزت أى قانون من قوانين المنتدى حتى يهضم جزء من حقى

فى النهايه أذكرك أخى الكريم بأنه " الرجوع للحق فضيله" و شكرا


----------



## eng/osama (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكر*

نشكرك مهندس محمد لطفى على مجهودك العظيم وعلى صاحب الرساله الا يتضايق لانه كان يجب عليه فعل ذلك من اجل اعضاء الملتقى ولكنى اواجه مشكله اننى اتممت التحميل من رابطكم ولكن عندما اضغط على البرنامج لفتحه يرسل اليه برساله can not excut


----------



## hamadaalex (9 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر الموضوع ده كنت محتاجه جدا


----------



## bader_m (9 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطيكم العافية 

تحياتي اليكم


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

shokran gedaaaaan al prnamag hayal


----------



## yara92 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*rapidshare مصيبة ومضيعة للوقت*

رمضان كريم الى الاخوة الاعضاء في المنتدى والضيوف الكرام
كم من الاعضاء الرائعون يضحون بوقتهم الثمين وذوي الخبرة الرائعة ولديهم روح العطاء........ للغير.
يرسلون مواضيع وبرامج مع هذا الذي يسمى (rapidshare.com ) ويجزءون الملفات واثناء ذلك انت معرض لكل المحترمين ( القرصنة) والفيروس. وكذلك الانتظار حتى يسمح لك بالتنزيل مره اخرى. لقد توقفت عن قرأة كل ما هو متصل rapidshare.com ...
باختصار الا توجد طريقة افضل لرفع الملفات في هذا المنتدى الكريم حيث يكون هو الام الحاضنة وليس في مكان أخر ولنقل لمدة زمنية قصيرة.
اعتذر لمن قد يفهم قصدي خطأ .!!!!


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

shokran gedaaan


----------



## islam2a (24 سبتمبر 2007)

البرنامج جميل ومبسط
شكرا لك


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على ردودكم الجميله و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## amato alra7man (14 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور اخي لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## كرم الدين (17 أكتوبر 2007)

دقوني انا اشتغل معي ها الباسوردsoftarchive.net/user/the_hellish_mind


----------



## عمارة المهندس (17 أكتوبر 2007)

:14: أنا الأول فى السواقة


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (2 أغسطس 2008)

مازال الرابطين يعملان و إنتظروا منا المزيد
و الله الموفق


----------



## سدير عدنان (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للاستاذthe_hellish_mind ولانه فعل الموضوع واخرجه للمهندسين وشكر اخر للاستاذ محمد لطفي لتسريع عملية التحميل............مع التقدير لكل المهندسين


----------



## سدير عدنان (3 أغسطس 2008)

الباسورد يعمل 100% اخي العزيز اعمل كوبي بيست وشغل الفايل المكتوبEXE وثم اكتب الباسورد عاشت ايدك اخي العزيزthe_hellish_mind


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (3 أغسطس 2008)

كله تمام ياريس
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## midowahba (8 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## فؤاد مرعى (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## غصون العطار (9 سبتمبر 2008)

لم يعمل عندي اي رابط.


----------



## عمووور المصري (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع و الروابط مازالت تعمل


----------



## حسن الأديب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## حسن الأديب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووورين


----------

